# I&D of Sebaceus Cyst/Abscess CPT codes



## Lbooth110

Procedures: 
   1. 4-R vulvar Sebaceus cysts/abscess

         Drain 4 separate sebaceous cysts of thick white material under local anesthetic with knifeblade and pressure....

One  coders opinion's wants to bill it with a 56405 x 4 units (or) 56405, 56405-51,56405-51,56405-51

OR how about 10060 x 4 units (or) 10060, 10060-51, 10060-51, 10061-51

What's the verdict?? thanks for everyones help!!


----------



## Grintwig

10060-10061 range depending on what the OP note says, because above the code 56405 the CPT states in parenthesis (For incision and drainage of sebaceous cyst, furuncle, or abscess, see 10040,10060,10061).


----------



## Lbooth110

Grintwig said:


> 10060-10061 range depending on what the OP note says, because above the code 56405 the CPT states in parenthesis (For incision and drainage of sebaceous cyst, furuncle, or abscess, see 10040,10060,10061).



Thank for the info I've decided to use 10061 based on the op notes


----------

